# lectora de cd rom a un autoestereo



## adrinafo (Mar 24, 2006)

Bueno amigos ante todo saludos, ustedes sabran disculpar las molestias que traigo ya que lo que quiero saber se que esta en el foro porque lo lei pero no lo puedo encontrar por ningun lado (y eso que me canse de buscarlo) pero bien yo quiero saber es como puedo conectar la lectora de cd rom de una pc a un auto estereo pero lei en esa pregunta que les comento que atras la lectora tenia una salida analogica y otra dijital la cual se conecta a la placa de sonido.
bueno las preguntas son dos

1 como se conecta la salida de la lectora al estereo

y

2 de donde saco la electricidad 

muchisimas gracias me gustaria aclarar que soy nuevo en el tema de electronica y estas cosas


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 24, 2006)

Las condiciones para conectar el CD ROM a un autoestereo y que de esta forma puedas reproducir CDs de audio son:

1. Que el autoestereo tenga una entrada de audio, o en su defecto que tengas un cassette adaptador.

2. Disponer de 12 y 5 voltios, esto lo puedes hacer con una simple fuente que conectaras a la bateria, la cual entrega 13.8 voltios

Saludos.


----------



## adrinafo (Mar 25, 2006)

gracias li-ion por estar siempre atento a las preguntas que hago 

la lectora anda con 12 v y 5 v

oanda con una o con otra

despues mi idea era conectar la compactera dentro del estereo pero no tengo una entrada de audio y no queria poner el caset

gracias nuevamente


----------



## roberto moreno (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola adrinafo, el Drive para CDROM requiere de ambas alimentaciones, tanto la de 12Vcd como la de 5Vcd, para poder llevar el sonido obtenido de la lectura de un disco a un autoestéreo no es necesario realizar ningún cableado, solo es  necesario un transmisor FM que toma el audio análogo y lo envía por el aire hasta un receptor de radio que seguramente tiene el autoestéreo, hasta ahí todo se oye muy bién pero el problema que yo veo es que si lo vas a subir al auto dudo mucho que el lector cuente con un buen o aunque sea mediano anti shock, por eso cada que pases un tope o un hoyo se te va a interrumpir la reproducción esa es la ventaja de los lectores de autoestéreo o de las cajas de discos, que usan memorias de estado sólido para poder hacer la reproducción sin "saltos" o "brincos".


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 27, 2006)

Roberto, la desventaja de tu idea es que necesitara un transmisor de FM en estero, que dado su  precio, es mejor comprarse un sencillo autoestereo con reproductor de CDs.

Saludos.


----------



## roberto moreno (Mar 27, 2006)

Definitivamente es mucho mejor el autoestéreo con CD por que además no creo que por la salida análoga obtengas el audio de un cd grabado en MP3 y es posible que el transmisor de FM (Aunque no son tan caros) cueste lo mismo que el lector de CD ROM


----------



## adrinafo (Mar 28, 2006)

por mi parte pense en una solucion.

como yo al pasacassette no lo uso sacarle la los cables al cabezal que por cierto es analogico ovbiamente y conectarlo a la salida del cd.

por otro lado no es el echo de escuchar cd rom en el auto sino que me funcione ya que soy demaciado nuevo en esto de la electronica.


----------



## el tierno (May 5, 2008)

una consulta , para ponerlo interesante el proyecto 
yo quisiera tenerlo en casa (estoy armando mi equipo) y bueno quisiera añadirle un lector de CD rom pero como puedo ponerle un control de mando es decir stop, play, rew, ff, pause  y asi tener un verdadero equipo de audio


----------



## eb7ctx (May 14, 2008)

Buenas, no te lo recomiendo, por una razón poderosa en el momento que el auto se mueva no vas a poder escuchar nada, los mecanismos de los CD de informática no aguantan las vibraciones del automóvil (no tienen dispositivos de amortiguación)


----------



## Pablo16 (May 15, 2008)

Hola 'el tierno'.

Hay unidades CD-ROM que tienen esos controles incluidos en el frente.


Saludos.


----------

